# Strong Earth scent



## Red_Rose (Mar 18, 2007)

Has anyone ever noticed a strong(or fairly strong) smell of Earth from their tanks? I can only smell it when I'm right next to the tank but there have been times when I can smell it a few feet away.

I've noticed that my tank does this at night and some times through the day during the summer. It reminds me of when we get a rainfall and all you can smell in the air outside is the wet earth. I'm pretty positive that it's nothing to be concerned about but I just thought it was rather interesting that the tank would have that kind of scent to it.


----------



## mistergreen (Mar 3, 2007)

I think it comes with the territory 

I does smell a little strange with a algae bloom too.


----------



## cs_gardener (Apr 28, 2006)

I usually have to be fairly close to my tanks to smell them, although occasionally I can smell them from a foot or two away. They do have a "healthy earth" smell to them. It's nothing to worry about so long as it doesn't smell unhealthy (rotting, sulferous, etc). As mistergreen said, it comes with having a soil substrate.


----------



## Red_Rose (Mar 18, 2007)

I knew it wasn't something to worry about.  Now if it smelled like rotten eggs then I'd be worried!

I was just curious if others have noticed that scent before. I do have a bit of algae in there but I've never noticed a change in the scent of the tank.


----------



## newbie314 (Mar 2, 2007)

I call it the warm wet salad smell.
A lot of the smell in my tanks comes from the high humidity and the duckweed. All the trapped air circulating around.

I like it.
My son's 2.5g is essentially open and it has a nice smell too. I use that a reference to the big tank.


----------



## Mr Fishies (Apr 9, 2006)

My 50g sometimes smells like wet earth as you describe, other times it smells a lot like a freshwater tidal estuary or wharf or somewhere that has a tidal effect exposing plants etc to dry - I can imagine the smell of a place near where we used to vacation on Prince Edward Island...<deep breath> ahhhh.

I guess I kind of like the smell. :-s


----------



## orlando (Feb 14, 2007)

I love that smell, if I could put it in a bottle I would.


----------



## DarrylR (Dec 5, 2007)

I don't what yall are smelling, lol :/.


----------

